# von 4x und 16x auf 20x DVD Brennen



## SySHacker (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich habe einen 4x-DVD-Brenner und einen 16x-DVD-Brenner. Nun würde ich gerne einen 20x-DVD-Brenner draus machen. Das geht doch beim Server auch irgendwie, mit den Festplatten oder so, richtig? Kann mir da nicht jemand weiterhelfen oder kennt jemand ne Anleitung dafür? Ich meine das ernst, und hoffe das ich hier bei euch richtig bin.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2005)

Bei den Festplatten nennt sowas RAID. Da wird ein Stripe aus mehreren Platten erstellt und die Schreiboperationen werden auf diese verteilt. Was in der Theorie dazu fuehrt, dass die Schreibgeschwindigkeit die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit aller Platten im Stripe entspricht.
Wie gesagt, in der Theorie.

Jedoch geht das wohl kaum mit 2 DVD-Brennern, denn wie willst Du mit 2 Brennern auf die selbe DVD schreiben?


----------



## BSA (18. Mai 2005)

Ich dachte Raid dient zur Datensicherung, was SysHacker meint ist Clustering beim Serverbetrieb.

Aber ein Problem für deine Lösung kann vielleicht die folgende sein:

- Schraube beide DVD-Brenner auf
- Baue den Laser aus dem 4x Brenner aus und baue ihn in den 16x Brenner ein
- schraube den 16x Brenner wieder zusammen (jetzt müsste er 20x brennen)

Müsste so funktionieren, ich hab das mal irgendwo gesehen.

Gruß BSA

P.S.: Berichte uns doch bitte wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2005)

Eigentlich dient RAID der Sicherheit der Daten, bei einem Stripe ist das jedoch nicht gegeben. Da die Platten einfach nur virtuell zusammengehaengt werden.
Faellt eine Platte aus ist das ganze Stripe kaputt.
Natuerlich wird so ein Stripe nicht in einem Server eingesetzt, da nutzt man eher Spiegelungen oder RAID-Levels wo auf seperaten Platten Paritaetsdaten gespeichert werden um beim Ausfall einer Platte die fehlenden Daten rekonstruieren zu koennen.
Hab leider grad keinen Link zur Hand wo die ganzen RAID-Levels gut veranschaulicht werden.

Weiterhin find ich es nicht grad angebracht solche Tips zu posten, denn dadurch wird wohl vielmehr garnichts mehr gehen als der gewuenschte Effekt erzielt.


----------



## SySHacker (18. Mai 2005)

Danke reptiler für deine Ausführliche erklärung über RAID, aber ich würde doch lieber Tipps hören wie von BS(E)A. Ich denke schon das es irgendwie geht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2005)

Evtl. kann man mit einer gepatchten Firmware noch was rausholen, aber ich wuerde davon absehen an der Hardware zu basteln.
Der Tip von BSA ist absolut unsinnig, was willst Du mit dem Laser aus dem 4x Brenner denn machen? Das wird wahrscheinlich der gleiche, oder ein schlechterer Sein als in dem 16x Brenner. Willst Du ihn zusaetzlich einbauen? Dann haettest Du 2 Laser im Brenner und diese wuerden an versetzten Stellen schreiben.
Das Problem dabei waere jedoch, dass nach gewisser Zeit (je nach Abstand) der eine Laser ueber bereits geschriebene Bereiche brennen wollte.
Theoretisch (aber wahrscheinlich nicht praktisch) waere es moeglich den einen Laser die die erste Haelfte und den anderen Laser die zweite Haelfte brennen zu lassen. Aber zum einen glaube ich nicht, dass das die Hardware zulaesst und zum anderen wird das mangels kompatiblem Brennprogramm scheitern.


----------



## SySHacker (18. Mai 2005)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das BSA misst erzählt, er wird mir doch kein Unsinn erzählen. Das würde denke ich keiner machen.... Ich würde aber gerne noch mehr solche Tipps haben, das ich weiß wie ich das genau machen soll.


----------



## melmager (18. Mai 2005)

SySHacker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das BSA misst erzählt, er wird mir doch kein Unsinn erzählen. Das würde denke ich keiner machen.... Ich würde aber gerne noch mehr solche Tipps haben, das ich weiß wie ich das genau machen soll.


Doch ich dem Fall ist es Unsinn 

Was geht: Versteigere die beiden Brenner bei Ebay und kauf dir einen neuen Brenner


----------



## Erpel (18. Mai 2005)

Es ist definitiv Unsinn.
Außerdem gibt es zur Zeit kaum Rohlinge die für 16x spezifiziert sind und wenn dann sind die schweineteuer. Wenn nichtmal die Hersteller mit großen Forschungsbudgets 20x Brenner gebaut bekommen wirst du das auch nicht schaffen. Erst recht mit der Methode aus 2 mach 1.
Nichts gegen deine technischen Fähigkeiten aber das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## chmee (19. Mai 2005)

Es ist nicht ganz Unsinn..
Man muß den zweiten Brennkopf einbauen und kann dann - aber nur bei DoubleLayer-
beide Layer gleichzeitig brennen, was praktisch einer Verdopplung der Geschwindigkeit
gleicht. Ist aber nur bei DL-DVDs sinnvoll. Nicht bei SingleLayer..

mfg chmee

Achja, SysHacker Du müsstest den Pin3 am P-ATA Kabel noch mit nem Kondensator 3,3µF
verbinden, um die Daten zwischenzuspeichern. Macht die Brennaktion sicher.
Rest siehe : Daten bleiben nicht im Kabel

AS!:Was soll dieser Dumpfsinn ?!


----------

